#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Moving your Thailand house to a new home

## dirtydog

Well as the title suggests this actually means literally moving your house in Thailand, now we all seen them take apart those teak wood houses and rebuild them some where else, but this is a bit different.

This house is in Wat Nong Yai Temple in Naklua or Pattaya, not sure which area it comes under, and I assume the big boss Monk lives in it, as you can see it is a nice size house and aint too bad looking as Temple houses go.

Anyway I parked up and I am looking at it and it just didn't seem right, I could see that guys were working on it but I couldn't understand what they were doing, the old eyes aint as good as they used to be, so I went and had a closer look and had a chat with the workers, well it seems that they are going to move this concrete house to a new location about 20 meters away, there they have the holes dug out ready to place the old house in, now remember concrete don't bend or flex too well, it tends to crack, also how are they going to lower a whole house into holes?

I got to admit I really don't think this can be done without causing a great deal of major structural damage to the house, hopefully tomorrow they will be ready to start moving it and we shall see what happens.

Posts have been broken away from the footings and all chained and acroed up.



The underneath of the house, what a mess.



Some structural damage they reckon a quick rendering will sort out  :Sad: 



Acros and chains all over the place.

----------


## dirtydog

Here we have one of the guys finishing with the last post, he is trying to whack a lump of wood under the concrete beam.



Notice the round bits of steel which they will use to roll the house along.



Will the wood and dirt really withstand the weight of a great big bloody concrete house?



More chains, more wood, more round bits of steel.

----------


## dirtydog

So your wondering if they are going to push the house along? Nope, they got engine lifters in place ready to pull this house to its new home.

Now obviously the physics of this hasn't even been thought about let alone worked out, I have no idea how much that house weighs, how much each engine pulley can pull, how much weight each tatty old peice of wood can take, and neither do they  :Smile:  it's all being done on a wing and a prayer  :Smile:

----------


## NathairCeann

Did you ask WHY they were moving it 20 metres ?

Was it that fengshui stuff gone mad ?

 :bunny3:

----------


## bkkmadness

I've voted but the free porn passwords have not been sent to the email address I have registered with this forum, please advise.

----------


## Mid

touch&#233; madness ,

some trigger figure there ..................

----------


## Propagator

Major, major damage I reckon

----------


## shehiredahitman

When do we get the pictures of a crumpled heap on the floor?

----------


## Shakatak

A natural Tsunami should do the job better.

----------


## Thetyim

I imagine Nooners is watching this thread with keen interest

----------


## CharleyFarley

chances = ha-sip ha-sip

----------


## The Basket Weaver

if they succeed, then the engineer is a genius
very interesting photos

----------


## buad hai

Have they done any site prep where the thing is going to end up or are they waiting to see if it actually gets there first?

----------


## The_Dude

This type of work is not uncommon in the states. But from what I 've seen so far they are not equipted with the right gear. Good luck.

----------


## Sparky

Is it worth the cost and effort involved to move it ? Looks like a bag of crap to me .

----------


## in4zip

DirtyDog, can't wait to see the mooove, crackkkk...crumbleeee

DD do try to get it on film ...  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well things are slowly moving along and so is the house, there hasn't been any major incidence like the whole thing collapsing into a big pile of rubble but it is sustaining quite a bit of damage, quite a bit of that damage is structural.

This first picture is one of the Thai guys cutting back the rebar in the post with an angle grinder, as they are dragging the house along the concrete at the bottom of some of the post is breaking off just leaving rebar sticking out.



This post must have got caught on a lump and has basically completely lost all its structural integerity and is as wonky as hell.



Each meter or so they move the house they are going round the whole building with a water level to see if the house is being kept reasonably level, the worse side was 6cms out, but, they were only checking one side at a time rather than checking the whole lot using one start point, also the idiot on the right doesn't understand that as the post is at an angle the chalk mark on the post on the right hand side is now not the same distance as it was when the post was straight, luckily the big boss there realised and redone the chalk line.



Well it's getting nearer to the place they want the house but there is some bad news, they also want to turn the house round a bit, about 25 degrees, so far all the pressure has been relatively even on all the posts as it is just been pulled straight, this has already damaged most of the structural posts, fok knows whats gonna happen when they try to turn the building a bit and pressure is only on about half the posts.

----------


## shehiredahitman

Looks like they're going to make it.

----------


## mrsquirrel

How much did this cost?

----------


## dirtydog

No idea, pretty sure there aint no garauntee of success though.

Time to have a look at some of the damage done on moving this house and one of the tools.

Hydraulic jack to lift up parts of the house.



Wall broken away from an upright.



Main support beam cracked and pretty badly damaged, most of them are like this now.



Walls developing pretty big cracks cos they don't bend very well.



All fancy fascia and concrete profiles completely destroyed.

----------


## buad hai

^Please stop now....

----------


## dirtydog

^Nope, nearly there.

They seem to be being a bit more careful now and there doesn't seem to be much more damage, the footings for the building have already been done a while ago and are covered in dirt, thats why I never noticed them, be interesting to see how they are going to connect the building and footings.



It's getting closer, can't get the whole house in the picture now.

----------


## wombat

you have won me... next installment?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you have won me... next installment?


OK. They've finished moving it to its new location.



It's not so bad. Nothing a few licks of paint can't hide.

----------


## a. boozer

Oh, ye of little faith!

Talk about a wing and (probably) more than a few prayers!

----------


## dirtydog

I got to admit I haven't been down there for the last couple of days, but I thought I should mention there next project, this is the same Temple grounds, now see that big building in the picture? Yep, they are going to move that building about 30 meters towards where I took the picture form, they are also moving it uphill aswell just to make it a more exciting and fun event, trouble is it's not a gentle slope, it's like a 1 meter raise over a 2 meter length, got no idea how they are going to manage that.

----------


## dirtydog

Well 3 meters to go and this house will be in its new location ready to be concreted back into place, got a bit more structural damage done to it but I think they are beyond caring now.

----------


## Propagator

Fcuked if I'd like to be working under that house while the pulling is going on  :Sad:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Feked if I'd like to be living in there after, even if the feng shui is better.

----------


## dirtydog

Well as you can see most of the concrete uprights have severe damage, not to sure how I would feel about this if it was my house.



Just center meters away from its new home.



A bit more pulling the house along.



I think it's being raised a bit because the concrete posts are a lot shorter than when they first started.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ vid: chain gang from the local lockup?

----------


## dirtydog

^They are lazy Issan workers actually  :Smile: 

Well how to connect the house to the footings? Yep, just lift the house up a bit and away you go.



All you need is a few lengths of metal and some car engine lifters.



Chuck a bit of rebar in there and some concrete and everything should be as good as new.

----------


## lom

> Chuck a bit of rebar in there and some concrete and everything should be as good as new.


Is that really needed? Can't they just paint it?

----------


## BigRed

> Fcuked if I'd like to be working under that house while the pulling is going on


They are there to hold it up if it starts collapsing, don't you know anything about building  :Wink: 

BigRed

----------


## dirtydog

Well the building is in place and raised up to its new height, it's about a meter higher than what it was originally so now it is safe to walk underneath it without banging your head.



Yep, that's pretty damn high.



The old posts are just being smashed off as these are not useable anymore.



New rebar being tied into the old stuff.



Here you can see they were a bit out on their estimate of where the footings should be.



Shuttering is up and ready for concrete to be poured inside.



Concrete being poured into the shuttering to form the new beam.

----------


## NickA

In hindsight, it would have been great to do some time-lapse photography on the house moving along and up. Can you set that up next time, DD?

----------


## dirtydog

Probably best if we let you do that thread  :Smile:  so when can you start moving your house  :Smile:

----------


## daveboy

I can't beleave it madness

----------


## ThisOldHouse

I love this kinda stuff!  Who'da thunk it?  
TQ DD for a very interesting thread.  The chain pullier vids added some wonderful perspective too.
=TOH=

----------


## a. boozer

Amazing Thailand!

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Heh, I won. I was one of the 2 votes saying : No problem.

----------


## buad hai

> Heh, I won. I was one of the 2 votes saying : No problem.


Premature, I'd say. Come back and gloat in a year if it's still standing!

----------


## a. boozer

> Heh, I won. I was one of the 2 votes saying : No problem.


*
So, when and where are you buying the celebratory beers?
*

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Tesco-Lotus, usually.

----------


## a. boozer

> Tesco-Lotus, usually.



*..**To be more specific, one assumed , that as a winner...****..., you would be footing the bill for other TD'ers to celebrate with you!..***
**

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Oh, right, I didn't get that the first time.  :^)

----------


## dirtydog

Well this single story Thai monks house is now in place and has become a nice 2 storey house, who would have thought that  :Smile:

----------


## Mid

good photo-essay

kudos

----------


## Thetyim

How much would they charge to move a 5 bedroom detached house from Phrae to Surrey ?

I think there might be a profit to be made here  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Well it all seems to have gone well and they have built a house fit for a monk, luckily it is on Temple grounds so it most likely will be occupied by a monk.

----------


## Texpat

Nice picture story. Restores my faith in Thai engineering.






not really

----------


## DrAndy

It looks OK, but what about the structural integrity?

As was mentioned, it is not that unusual to move a house, I recently saw a series of programs about that; some of the houses were ancient, some more modern. some moved a long way, some just up the road. 

All sustained some damage, most of it just cracking due to differential movement. It looks as if the Thais have managed to do it with much less sophisticated equipment.

----------


## jandajoy

Cheers  DD

----------


## kiwinev

Quite an impressive achievement, glad I was not there to watch it.

----------


## crazyswede

*Saw a simular thread some where but this one was worse , larger house , more sticks etc. .. looks dangerous! 555*

----------


## dirtydog

Well I went there a couple of weeks ago so it's been nearly 3 years, all still standing but needs some more work on the garden.

----------


## dirtydog

One of the old videos from this thread on youtube.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Looks a lot better than I expected.

Given that I expected 6 or 7 Isaaners to be squashed under a few tonnes of cheap plaster and wood.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Any story on why they moved the house 20 metres?

Did a stone who appeared in a magical hole in a field tell them too?

----------


## billy the kid

maybe for sale to some unsuspecting buyer in the future when it's all tidied up. amazed it didn't collapse like a house of cards.
would expect a few leaks when the rains arrive.
ye, where there's a will there is a way .
did he have noisy neighbours or wot ?

----------


## thad99

wow this looks so cool

----------


## oky

Amazing! Thanks for that...

----------


## neilandmeechai

Owning our own house in Thailand has given me a lot of faith in Thai methods of building, repairing, etc. Whatever the Thai workers have done for us it was always to our 100% satisfaction.
Congratulations on your project and thanks for sharing it.

----------


## a. boozer

> GHD UK Store Online -100% Pledge GHD Mane Straighteners,Trendy GHD Tacky Price Secure Up To 65% Off, Safe from Shipping &Fast Delivery,Welcome Order!       ghdukonline org/]cheap ghd       ghdukonline org/ghd-straighteners-c-8 html/]ghd straighteners       ghdukonline org/products_new html/]ghd hair straighteners


Can a moderator please do something about removing these posts that are appearing all over the forum?

----------


## unjustlyaccused

I would like to be there when it falls over.

----------


## Koetjeka

A very old thread but I guess it's better to use this one than creating a new topic.

My wife recently told me we could get a piece of land next to the river (instead of 100 meters from the river) on my mother in law's land. We've already build us half a house now so I thought, why not move this half house to this new beautiful spot 100 meters away? They've moved the huge temple in our village the same way so why not a simple wooden house?

To cut the crap, my questions are: Does anyone know a company in Isaan (Surin) capable of moving a 8x8m 1 floor wooden house on 1 meter stilts 100 meters? And what would be the price of such a move? Someone told me they moved the temple for 50k but I can hardly believe that. Anything under 200k would do I guess (that's what's I've paid till now for this half house).

----------

